

Ask HN: Any way to get back in Google AdSense's good books? - bapbap

I had a few websites using AdSense, one of which was important, the others weren't so much.<p>I made the mistake of explaining how AdSense and internet ads worked to a friend and they decided to go onto my website and click everything, thinking they were doing me a favour. Of course, this wasn't doing me any good!<p>When I noticed what had happened I emailed Google to explain but my AdSense account was removed and I'm banned.<p>Trying to resolve the situation is like talking to a brick wall that only replies in template emails.<p>I understand their policy for people who think they can make quick money fraudulently, this is not my intention. I'm trying to build a business and it's important I'm using AdSense.<p>Does anyone have any ideas on how to get back in Google's good books? I've read around and it seems there isn't an easy way but surely there is something I can do?
======
jakewolf
#1 - Never call the cops on yourself.

#2 - File an appeal
[https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/request.py?contac...](https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/request.py?contact=invalid_clicks_appeal)

Good luck.

~~~
xenoterracide
#1 exception. You seriously injure/kill another human being on accident or on
purpose. Then please call the cops on yourself.

------
bapbap
I did file an appeal but got exactly the same template email, after that, they
never replied.

It does state in the T&C's somewhere that you have to tell them about it and
advice on net suggested you should do the same, maybe I shouldn't have paid
attention to that!

